# Projects & Other Stuff



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Snapped some pics of various projects going on in the slot cave -- I'm sure you guys can relate to having 20 things going on at once - hahaha. 









Cartoon head for the Indy car league I race in -- wanted to try something new, stupid & funny.









NtxSlotCars' Rich can probably ID the die-cast immersed in Pine-Sol here. Want to resin cast this one to fit a short wheelbase Tyco pan.









Had to cut the wheel openings a bit, and diddle the body brace inside somewhat, but I got this Tyco narrow chassis Olds to accept a Tyco wide pan chassis.

More in a minute.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not happy with the ass-high stance of the Auto World C5-R Corvette, I was plased to see that this Life Like C5 lines up perfectly on a Tomy chassis. Gotta fab some mounts to glue inside the doors and then this one is going into the mix for the sports car series next spring.









This will be a Hooters Shadow at some point -- still going thru ideas. Probably need to visit Hooters again sometime soon for some more, ahem, inspirationz.









More Shadow happinesses.

More in a minute.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool pics!!! Is that an official Tech Block??? Mine looks a little wider than that, just curious...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Shadow parts.









The shop is a mess -- maybe some of Randy's guys could stop by and give my slackers some tips on how to 'o r g a n i z e'









The part of the shop where Auto World wheels, tires & axles go to die.

More in a minute.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

And finally, out at the 'Ring just eye-balling where some of the new catch fence might be best placed.

Well I best get back to work!
:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't blame you for tossing the silver and white tires!!! What the heck is up with that anyway??? Whoever heard of racing silver or white tires??? Haven't seen em on my TV. Tires should be black!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool 'doba, 

Another station on our custom dial! Thanks for sharing. I love seeing what the heck is going on on my slotbrothers work benches.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WHOOO!!! busy busy busy work place! they all look good!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*25th Anniversary....Now we are talking!*

Doba,

That Shell car must be Danica Patrick's team mate....I hope he beats her. Har (If we were in chat I would have a great icon for this...oh dang) Hey just kidding gals...ha,ha,ha...don't be so sensitive. :devil:

Orange HTERS car is gonna be great! You did up lots of fun Shadow colors and will be a real surprise when we get to see what Livery you put on them. I bet you have an idea in your head for every color already. 


These are pics we can all relate with. Look at the bodies all piled on your bench...yeah!

Bob...would never hit a Woman...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Doba,
Between you and Bob, are you guys trying to corner the market on Shadows? I didn't know they were going to be so popular this year. :freak: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*How's that saying go?? A clean desk is the sign of.....*

Another cool thread opens up on HT!!! Thanks for sharing yer cave!!!Although detrimental to performance, maybe you could spring load that cartoon head and go with the bobblehead look!!! Leaning through the turns.. Vvvrroooooooooooom!!! :tongue: I definately agree with Bill's statements and on the AW tires!!!!! I could suggest we send them back to AW, but I'm pretty sure they'd just reuse them!! The shadows are shaping up real nice and I'm looking foward to seeing them finished!!! :thumbsup: And yes, you're right about the 20 projects going on at once!!! No doubt about that!!! Thanks for letting us in!!! :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Can't blame you for tossing the silver and white tires!!! What the heck is up with that anyway??? Whoever heard of racing silver or white tires??? Haven't seen em on my TV. Tires should be black!!! Just my thoughts...RM


I disagree, I love the silver and white tires, their cool looking and show the dirt for cleaning purposes.

send em my way


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool pics!!! Is that an official Tech Block??? Mine looks a little wider than that, just curious...RM


Yeah - official test block. Got it off feeBay from one of the big outfits.

There's a joke in there somewhere, but . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> . . . Although detrimental to performance, maybe you could spring load that cartoon head and go with the bobblehead look!!! Leaning through the turns.. Vvvrroooooooooooom!!! :tongue: . . .


I like how you think. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

G-plus pick up spring might be about right.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Doba,
The benching and fencing looks great. Is this a new form of 'bench racing?' That Laguna S3 is gonna look sweet!!!!!! I can't wait to see how it turns out! I'll be interested in a few of those, if you're interested. 
Okay, the Cutlass. Is there supposed to be some sort of performance advantage in converting a body to a pan chassis? I ask because I've seen the trend growing in recent years. I've seen, and heard that the narrow chassis flexes and is subject to coming apart in a hard crash during a race. The pan chassis are supposed to be harder, but I don't like the way the body mounts break in a hard crash. both problems can be fixed with some reinforcement, if rules allow. OR is it just simply that the pan chassis are still in production?

Rich, the guy with the fast narrow chassis #43 Cutlass.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*I'm Not the Only One!!!*

Finally, someone's work area that looks like mine...total chaos!!! I love it!
Would like to see more shots of the track. I'm diggin on those German colors on the skid aprons! The car in the jar???? Laguna???

-Paul


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the scenery on your track.. The trees and the way you made the hills and the fence .


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool pics!!! Is that an official Tech Block??? Mine looks a little wider than that, just curious...RM


*Hiller ! Naughty , naughty !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah - official test block. Got it off feeBay from one of the big outfits.
> 
> There's a joke in there somewhere, but . . .


I knew someone would beat me to the "test block" reference 

ROTFLMAO.....yes THERE is a joke in there ......:woohoo:

doba you can never have too many builds going on......or can you???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Doba,
> The benching and fencing looks great. Is this a new form of 'bench racing?' That Laguna S3 is gonna look sweet!!!!!! I can't wait to see how it turns out! I'll be interested in a few of those, if you're interested.
> Okay, the Cutlass. Is there supposed to be some sort of performance advantage in converting a body to a pan chassis? I ask because I've seen the trend growing in recent years. I've seen, and heard that the narrow chassis flexes and is subject to coming apart in a hard crash during a race. The pan chassis are supposed to be harder, but I don't like the way the body mounts break in a hard crash. both problems can be fixed with some reinforcement, if rules allow. OR is it just simply that the pan chassis are still in production?
> 
> Rich, the guy with the fast narrow chassis #43 Cutlass.


I knew you'd ID that Matchbox car as a Laguna S3, Rich. I'll let you know when I actually get it cast.

As for the pan chassis Olds . . . if track rules call for pan chassis Tyco, now you got an Olds you can race. Also, the later gray pan chassis from Mattel are more flexible than the earlier black Tyco.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

pshoe64 said:


> Finally, someone's work area that looks like mine...total chaos!!! I love it!
> *Would like to see more shots of the track.* I'm diggin on those German colors on the skid aprons! The car in the jar???? Laguna???
> 
> -Paul


Check my gallery -- plenty o pics. Also had a few threads on the track building here . . . 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=177648 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=177896 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=190592 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=182542 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=198487 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=170682

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213890

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=210224


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

win43 said:


> I knew someone would beat me to the "test block" reference
> 
> ROTFLMAO.....yes THERE is a joke in there ......:woohoo:
> 
> *doba you can never have too many builds going on......or can you???*


_*NO -- You Can't!! :woohoo:*_


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

win43 said:


> I knew someone would beat me to the "test block" reference
> 
> ROTFLMAO.....yes THERE is a joke in there ......:woohoo:
> 
> doba you can never have too many builds going on......or can you???


*Sorry Jerry !*


----------



## craftymore (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome set up you have going 'Doba. You must have a boat load of room to set your track up. Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*The gallery links rock!!!!*

I really enjoyed checking them out again, especially the pit row build up, and the lighting set up is pure genius at work! I was going to ask about the double guard rail set up but it was answered elsewhere. The track looks like it's a blast to run, and was well thought out before the table was built!! :thumbsup: I'll be checking the links again, and I'm sure I'll find another five more cool details I missed the last time!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Joe


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*77 Olds Cutlass*

I love that old Cutlass- used to be my favorite runner back in 1991-92. Came mounted to an early X2 chassis with the big window arms- it was fast! But I always wondered why Tyco put side pipes on it. ??  :freak:

You could always paint up some of them there Cutlass's and recreate the finish of the 1979 Daytona 500. 

















:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Slott V said:


> I love that old Cutlass- used to be my favorite runner back in 1991-92. Came mounted to an early X2 chassis with the big window arms- it was fast! But I always wondered why Tyco put side pipes on it. ??  :freak:
> 
> You could always paint up some of them there Cutlass's and recreate the finish of the 1979 Daytona 500.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize that Danica Pactrick was racing back then...


----------

